# seviche recipe??



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

was wondering if anyone would tell recipe for seviche


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

google ceviche...

http://www.google.com/search?q=cevi...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c9365e657b732f11

The "s" won't get you many hits...

But I have seen recipes posted on GCFC and I think here too... Search in the forum search box up top...

Brent


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

*Killer Ceviche -*



bag limit said:


> was wondering if anyone would tell recipe for seviche


I usually make this with tuna, but just about any seafood will work. This is always a hit and is easy to make- 

1lb seafood (tuna/shark/snapper/shrimp all work great) 
1 small red onion
1 avocado
1 bunch cilantro 
4 limes 
1tbs. sesame oil 
1tbs+. Sriracha hot chili sauce
salt and pepper to taste ( approx 1tsp each) 
Blue Corm Tortillas 




Using a small dice, chop the seafood (against the grain) and avocado into a large bowl. Finely chop the red onion and add to bowl. Add the zest of 2 limes and the juice from all 4. Finely chop the cilantro and add to bowl. Add the sesame oil and sriracha. Mix well and refrigerate 20 minutes ( longer is better- overnight is perfect, but must eat within a day or the lime juice will break the proteins downs to liquid. 

Serve with blue corn tortillas or pita chips.....


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a bit of trivia...Ceviche comes from Peru and Ecuador. I lived down there for a while on the coast of Ecuador and used to eat it at least weekly. Great stuff.

I've had it with octopus, squid, shrimp, several kinds of fish including snappers, corvina (similar to a speckled trout, but larger), and recently I had it with redfish. It was all good. The best I ever had was with something known as spondylus. It was more expensive than all the others, but it was great. Its like a type of scallop or oyster. 

Down there they don't add oil or hot sauce in it, but may have had hot sauce on the table though. They always give you ketchup you can add to reduce the tartness of the lime juice and many people would put popcorn in it for the same reason. In Colombia they make it mostly with shrimp and use a ton of ketchup in it. Too much. Salted, thin cut fried green plantain chips go nicely with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hit up robert turpin he has an awesome recipe!!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

A different spin here.Try this sometime with small thin pieces of uncooked Pompano. Add a little bit more lime. Let the fish sit in the mixture for about 45 min. Some of the best taste I have ever put in my mouth!

http://japanesefood.about.com/od/saucecondiment/r/ponzusauce.htm


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

*ceviche my way*

1lb seafood appox.(wahoo & shrimp work great) cut half inch cubes
2 med. vidalia onions choped fine
1 lg. avacado med. chop
1 lg. cucumber cored & peeled med. chop
1-2 peppers diced fine ( pablano or banana peppers work great )
pickled jalapenoes to taste
2-3 sweet tomatoes med. chop
appox. half cup cilantro choped fine
8-10 limes juiced
1 tbsp vinager (balsalmic or cider or whatever you like)
1 tbsp light brown sugar
1 tbsp kosher salt 

Place seafood, onions, lime juice, salt, sugar and vinager in gallon ziplock ( if you want a little more heat add pickled jalapenos choped fine now)
remove air and chill 45 min to an hour. Mix the rest in a serving dish and add a little fresh ground pepper and a pinch of salt. Mix it all together let stand 10 min.
Best served with fried corn and flour tortilla quarters still warm. any corn chip will work fritoes scoops work great. 
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

For me , I like pimento stuffed green olives in it . No Ketchup or oil . One of the only ways I'll eat Kingfish .


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I tried Mullit's recipe over the weekend. Very good!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Mango is also good in ceviche recipes


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Ceviche*

Speckled trout are wonderful for Ceviche. Me, I only use lime juice, no lemon, Jalapeno peppers, chopped fine (remove the seeds and membrane first) onion cilantro and avacado, salt too and tomatoes if you want. The jalapeno gives it enough kick. Great on tortila chips. everything is to taste, but the above recipes can be a place to start. Enjoy


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*ceviche*

i put out a ceviche recipe long ago here and can't find it. I grew up eating ceviche, all i can tell you is do not use any plastics (wood spoons instead) neither metals, glass is the best. do not squeeze the lemon all the way if possible get twice the lemons if needed. Ceviche is made simple, meaning, salt lemon/lime and FRESH FRESH fish.....,sometimes i make mine and the fillets are still pulsing..yeah that is fresh. Ginger, garlic, pepper, celery red onions are optional and good to add.... anything else on top of that is not ceviche too me. avocado? corn chips?, sprite?, sugar?, tomatoes? ketchup?..wow...you gotta be kidding right>?...don't mean disrespect for other recipes but that doesn't sound appealing to me...another thing and you ' ll love is habaneros..there are different ways to apply these..experiment.
serve in a cold fresh lettuce leaf adorned with sweet potatoes, yuca frita and some boiled corn cubs. The sweet potatoes is to easy down when the habanero kicks in..love it.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Tomatoes and ketchup are very classic ways to prepare ceviche my favorite is lime, orange, pepper corns, red onions, ketchup and salt that's it simple and classic.

Chase


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mullit said:


> 1lb seafood appox.(wahoo & shrimp work great) cut half inch cubes
> 2 med. vidalia onions choped fine
> 1 lg. avacado med. chop
> 1 lg. cucumber cored & peeled med. chop
> ...


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*C(S)eviche*

The old Fishheads that taught me how to eat raw fish, used to fish with a shaker of salt and a couple of limes in their pouch.

They would cut the filet off the fish while it was still kicking, sprinkle with salt and lime juice, then eat! I had to draw the line on that!

That is what is known as fresh fish!:yes: C2


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Sashimi? this proceedure is a bit different, chop up the fish. Red Snapper works good, but vermilllion (mingo) is primo. We'll hack up the fish, then squeeze lime juice over it, then dip in mix of lime, teriaki, bit of soy, and wasabi powder mixed in for good measure. put the fish in this mix and eat like herons at your bait bucket.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

3 pounds White Firm fish - Trigger,Cobia, Wahoo, Mako, etc.. I've used Snapper (black is better then Red) FRESH _*never*_ frozen
1 cup lime juice 
1 cup lemon juice (for lime and lemon - I buy best quality bottled) like Reallime (read the back no sugar added or preservatives)
1 cup peeled, seeded and finely chopped cucumber 
1 seeded and finely chopped large tomato 
1 seeded and finely chopped yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 finely chopped large sweet onion 
3 smoked dried chilli peppers ( I do my own)
1 tsp Kosher salt, for seasoning 

Chop fish into 1/2"x1/2" (or smaller) cubes, add to 1 Gallon strong ziploc bag, pour in lime and lemon juice, agitate then refrigerate. Work on the veggies and peppers - add peppers after first hour. Agitate bag and fish once per hour for 3 hours (done after one hour if in a hurry... or late) pour off about half of juice, more if you want but leave enough to fully coat veggies, then add veggies. Agitate and sit for one hour - if you can. Spoon out about what you can eat into a bowl and have at it - will keep for about 2 days def better day 1. makes about 4-5#'s Ceviche.

----------------------------

Good? - M'God it's fabulous. :yes:
Stressless


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

we usually do it with fresh pompano or snapper, but traditionally my Vietnamese family does it with large shrimp or oysters.

just sub fish for shrimp or oysters with any of the aforementioned recipes


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Love ceviche. Love sashimi. I always take advantage of fresh snapper, wahoo, cobia and all the good ones to eat some of it as sashimi or ceviche.


----------

